# For Toronto students



## Ric Flair (Jun 30, 2006)

I have a question relating two Kali schools.

1) Sayoc Kali

2)Kali De Leon.

Which one is a better school to train under?  Which is less commercialized, less politics, more realistic knife/weapons training?

I always here stuff about Sayoc Kali.  Sayoc to me seems to have the best reputation? 

Anybody?


----------



## lhommedieu (Jul 1, 2006)

Not an "either/or" - a "both/and."  There's no point in anyone else trying to tell you which one is "better."  Try both out and decide which one is for you.  Sayoc Kali's reputation speaks for itself.  I've heard nothing but good things about Jay de Leon.  Doug Marcaide, a Pekiti Tirsia Kali practitioner in Rochester (whom I know slightly from when we studied under Tom Bisio and through more recent correspondence) studies with Jay de Leon and speaks very hightly about him.  You might try contacting him through www.fmatalk.com.  For a recent review of Jay de Leon (the first one I picked, randomly, off of a google search) see:

http://balisongplayer.blogspot.com/

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## oosh (Jul 1, 2006)

Guro Jun De Leon


----------



## taong tahimik (Jul 2, 2006)

I've met a number FMA masters here in Toronto, Unfortunately, most don't have a school or teach with very limited students.

Rudy Cosico has a school in Toronto, he produced several world champions in WEKAF tournaments as well as teaching realistic self defense.

I'm fortunate to study under Robert Cinco of Visayan Athletic Club, he's teaching Balintawak, Tat Kun Tou and Gokosha for advanced students. 
Visit http://www.vacmartialarts.com. The class is small, Robert will schedule his students based on space availability in class. He likes to keep it small to maintain the quality of instruction.


----------



## Ric Flair (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks interesting.  But do they also teach knife like Kali or De Leon???


----------



## dark_hadou (Jul 12, 2006)

joe apostol he trains in Sayoc Kali
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?mode=hybrid&t=320283


----------



## Delta (Jul 13, 2006)

Guro Joe Apostol is a very talented Sayoc Kali instructor. I highly recommend you try a few classes with him and find out if he and Sayoc is what you are looking for. I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## dark_hadou (Jul 19, 2006)

yea tried contacting Joe Apostle but hes hard to get a hold of, i heard from a guy he trained with Joe does group training only, 416-722-2374 as the number to contact him but it will say to call 647-219-0546 instead try leaving a message, i say if u cant get a hold of Joe try training with Jun De Leon cause he trains with Tuhon Leo Gaje jr, i myself em goign to train with him unless i get a hold of Joe


----------



## dark_hadou (Jul 19, 2006)

my bad i forgot to mention that Grand Tuhon Leo T. Gaje Jr style is Pekiti Tirsia Kali its similar to Sayoc Kali http://www.pt-go.com/about_intro.asp


----------

